

Complete Game Developer Magazine Archive Now in the GDC Vault - moonbeamdev
http://appdevelopermagazine.com/762/2013/10/11/Complete-Game-Developer-Magazine-Archive-Now-in-the-GDC-Vault/

======
inthewind
See also:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6530924](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6530924)

